# Propolis - Powerful Natural Antibiotic



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

"These products are not intended to diagnose, cure, mitigate, treat, or prevent any disease."

I know the abilities of propolis. But found it interesting that this disclaimer is poster at the bottom of the website that is given. Hmmm....


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Trying to sell propolis to beekeepers is rather like trying
to sell salt-encrusted tee-shirts to sailors. We have quite
enough ow, thank you, and would like to buy something
that allows us to have less of it gluing everything to 
everything else.










"_...not intended to diagnose, cure, mitigate, treat, or 
prevent any disease..."_

Well of course not, as "propolis" is whatever the bees
decide to collect that day, from tree sap to road tar to
old bubble gum stuck to the undersides of lawn chairs
by child visitors (and yes, I've seen this with my own 
eyes - I wondered what that bee was doing flying to a 
lawn chair, and had to check it out...)

Hey! Here's an idea - can we teach the bees to put
propolis into those little capsules sold by this fellow,
and thereby reduce the manufacturing costs for 
such products?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

And of course, Propolis is the main ingredient in my Epiphany for Beekeepers sting-deterrent hand oil, aphrodesiac, skin moisturizer, and lubricant. Not for internal use!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

"hand oil, aphrodesiac, skin moisturizer, and lubricant." Is that one product?


----------



## rache (Jun 22, 2006)

teenaged boys seem to think so...


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Juliarobert your propolis that you are selling came from beekeepers. If you would like to buy some then you came to the right place. But if this does not work out you could try to sell gasoline to Exxon!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you the same character who was marketing royal jelly to BeeSource members awhile back? There were claims about the many vitamins found in royal jelly which appeared to be untrue. 

From your propolis website:

"Propolis is rich in vitamins. High in B-complex vitamins, propolis contains prominent quantities of vitamin C, E and Provitamin A."

Yet that doesn't jibe with information from this publication:
http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e14.htm#5.3
Check out Table 5.1

What's with you guys and your vitamins anyway? Sites like that are why the internet is so often referred to as the "disinformation highway". The sad part is that some people take what they find on a website as gospel.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>What's with you guys and your vitamins anyway?

Aw Dick, hawking snake oil is a respectable and time honored tradition. Truth in advertising aside, what's wrong with it? These folks are just trying to make a buck. Cut `em a little slack will ya?


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

juliarobert- welcome to the forum. How many hives are you working? Which bees do you prefer? Are you a hobby beekeeper or a commercial beekeeper?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes George, as usual, right you are. It's just that....oh never mind.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey! Dont go and tell George he is right. Usually, we just "kick" him.


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

<George Fergusson>


> Not for internal use!


Well duh! You have to add gin or vodka for that...


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

That site has 1oz propolis drops for 9$. I sure wish I could get 9$ an ounce for it, my hive would be a lot cleaner and easier to get the frames out!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

juliarobert- welcome to the forum. How many hives are you working? Which bees do you prefer? Are you a hobby beekeeper or a commercial beekeeper?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>juliarobert- welcome to the forum.

Nice try power napper. It's the right and proper thing to do, but I'm afraid it's a bit late: with the response to her initial posting here being what it was, I suspect she's figured out that this isn't the place to try peddling propolis products.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

juliarobert?? Is that the movie star?? Drew Barrymore has been reported to keep bees, why not Julia Roberts. Maybe Julia has become fascinated by bees and is trying to help out the beekeepers.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

The person working the bees at the correctional faculty that I had donated the 2 hives to and help to maintain, is trying to do more research into the many uses for propolis. Apparently prior to him going "down" he was working in the field of micro-biology (or taking courses) at the University of Washington.
From what he has told me with most of the research being done over seas, he is hoping to continue, or at least try, to do research in the States. He truly appears fascinated by the possibilities of the medicinal properties of PROPOLIS, and can't understand why it hasn't been presued more in the states.
He poured over what little information I got for him and even went so far as to contact a person he knows at UW to aquire more of the infomation in the footnotes of the articles I gave him.

[ September 21, 2006, 12:54 PM: Message edited by: SilverFox ]


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

juliarobert is just a name used to get our attention so we will open the post. The person behind the name is probably a fat, bald headed old man trying to make a buck and doesn't really know where and how to market his product.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Bingo - Dwight


----------

